# Searching for cigar band template.  Can anyone help?



## safire_6 (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been searching this forum and the web looking for a cigar band soap label template and I am exhausted!  The links I've found on the forum don't seem to be available anymore, or I am just getting cross-eyed from looking.  Can anyone help?

Oh, I don't have Microsoft Publisher.  Need something compatible with Microsoft Word.

((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Val (Jun 11, 2009)

I gave up looking for it....... I am using 5 columns in landscape format with left and right side borders.  I think if you add the text boxes you can turn them upside down so all the text is right side up if you print front and back of the bar.    I didn't do that tho.

HTH

Val


----------



## Lindy (Jun 11, 2009)

When I do cigar band labels I use MS Word.  I set my page to Landscape and leave my margins on normal.  I insert a table with only 1 cell.  I then set the cell to be 1 3/4" by 9".  I create my label within that using text boxes within the table cell so I can move them around.  You can either leave the border on it or go without a border.  You can insert clipart or your logo into a text box as well.

If you want you can buy fancy paper to print them on or just use plain paper.  I was using a plain white paper but I have decided to change to a parchment paper.

HTH


----------



## safire_6 (Jun 11, 2009)

Those are great ideas.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!

Happy soaping!


----------



## Ganiggle (Jun 11, 2009)

Another option would be to use photoshop. you could either make and print directly from within photoshop by creating an image file that is the same size as the paper you are printing on, or you could create an image for just a single label, and then copy paste it as many times as you can fit on one page into word for printing.

I prefer using photoshop for labels because I find it easier to use text and different graphic elements. Although I haven't used it for soap labels, I made my business cards for my knitting business by just making an image file and then placing it into word.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

here is a link for you
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art46253.asp

Kitn


----------



## gcfanca (Jun 13, 2009)

Try online labels you can download tons of free templates there.


----------



## safire_6 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, this is an awesome site.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------

